# BLM Dartgunning Wild Horses with fertility drug



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

see this?

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=34515198&ni...ing-dart-gun-fertility-control&s_cid=queue-12

Also see the news release from the BLM about wanting to off load more horses to a private contractor...

http://www.blm.gov/ut/st/en/info/newsroom/2015/May/ExtendedDeadline_PasturesforWildHorses.html


----------

